# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Mit Jura nach Bangkok

## Thailux

Ich poste dies bewusst unter witziges da ich davon ausgehe dass die meisten Members hier es auch ohne Jura und Maßanzug bis nach Bangkok geschafft haben :: 
Ich habe es sogar bis in die Tiefen des Isaan geschafft....lol.....

"One night in Bangkok makes a hard man humble", sang einst Murray Head. André Siedenberg hat während seiner Wahlstation nicht bloß eine, sondern rund 90 Nächte in der thailändischen Hauptstadt verbracht. Hier erzählt er über seine Erlebnisse mit Straßenküchen und Ladyboys – und dem Verständnis von Pünktlichkeit in einer Kultur, für die Zeit keine große Rolle spielt.

Kanzleialltag I: Keine Bummelstation…

Kanzleialltag II: Immer wieder mittwochs…

Neben der Arbeit kam aber auch die Entspannung nicht zu kurz. Besonders der Mittwoch war stets ein Highlight, da an diesem Wochentag eine professionelle Masseurin ihre Runde durch die Büros machte. Zudem hatte ich bereits an meinem ersten Wochenende Gelegenheit, am jährlichen "Company Trip" nach Ko Samed, einer Insel im Golf von Thailand, teilzunehmen........
 ::  :: 

Blablabla usw.http://www.lto.de/recht/studium-refe...4f8f3cc94d2660

----------

